
Oscar Wilde's new play opens in Manchester (1892) - the-enemy
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2017/aug/23/oscar-wilde-lady-windermere-fan-review-manchester-1892
======
ojosilva
Out of curiosity I did a little benchmark of this rather convoluted but well
written 1892 review against a limited sample of 2017 theater reviews. All from
The Guardian.

Some of my findings:

\- Recent reviews are < 2000 chars long, versus 5856 chars in the posted
article. \- Recent reviews are 22 words per sentence long on average, versus
28 words/sentence avg in the article. \- Recent reviews have 62% unique words,
against 39% uniqueness in the posted article.

If we compared news articles instead of reviews, I bet the difference would
probably be more remarkable.

To do this I've used this online tool:

[http://countwordsworth.com/wordspersentence](http://countwordsworth.com/wordspersentence)

